# Prayers needed for my Uncle Bill



## dvsDave (Aug 13, 2008)

On Saturday, my uncle Bill, suffered a cardiac arrest, caused by arrhythmia (irregular heartbeat). I was unknown at the time how long his brain was deprived of oxygen. He was brought to Mass. General, where they are keeping him in a coma and they lowered his body temperature do reduce swelling in the brain. However, now it appears that his brain went without oxygen for a while and that the effect is equivalent to a massive stroke. At this point the prognosis is very poor and barring a miracle, recovery is considered highly unlikely. The doctors are going to begin slowly taking him off sedation in the next day or two, but at his point, they are not expecting him to live for more than a week.

Needless to say this is very difficult for our extended family. Please keep Bill in your prayers. Bill has visited my Dad's church, but to the best of our knowledge is not a believer. 

My uncle Bill is the one who got me into photography. (My other uncle gave me his camera, but it was uncle Bill who taught me how to use it) He taught me cool techniques like light painting with a slow exposure and a flashlight. I still do that a Christmas time when photographing the family Christmas tree. He is a very quiet man with just about the driest sense of humor ever. He'll wait till you are taking a drink, then say four words and you'll spew your drink everywhere. He got me into A/V (he has a beautiful sound system with some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard, an old pair of Bose 901's). When I told him that I was doing technical theatre, he bought me books on the business of technical theatre and the Sound Reinforcement Handbook. 

He means a lot to me and this is really, really hard to deal with right now.


----------



## DCATTechie (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I surely will keep him in my prayers. Please keep us updated on his condition


----------



## LekoBoy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, I have an Uncle Bill too! Get well soon, Uncle Bill.


----------



## Kelite (Aug 14, 2008)

Prayers? You bet, Dave.

When things get out of control, it's good to know someone has been down that road before us and paid the debt. I'll keep Uncle Bill in my prayers too.

(You are very fortunate to have had such a caring uncle while growing up, taking an interest and spending time with you. Now, pass it on...)


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your prayers. My Uncle Bill died today at 4:15pm. I'll be traveling about 10 hours with my sisters to go to the funeral sometime this week (funeral date TBA) 

Please pray from my Aunt and my cousin that the Lord with surround them with His peace and grace, and for my Dad that he has the wisdom to write and give a fitting eulogy. (My dad is a PCA (Presbyterian) pastor) 

Thanks again
David


----------



## lieperjp (Aug 18, 2008)

John 14:1-4

"Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God; trust also in me. In my Father's house are many rooms; if it were not so, I would have told you. I am going there to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am. You know the way to the place where I am going."

This one has comforted me in times like yours, I hope it helps you too.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 18, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you and your family, Dave. We offer condolences for your loss.

Would suggesting Chauvet and Elation lighting equipment for the wake be inappropriate?


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. 



derekleffew said:


> Would suggesting Chauvet and Elation lighting equipment for the wake be inappropriate?


Lighting gear would be nice  but I'm not getting there till about an hour before the wake. (10-12 hours drive time)


----------



## Kelite (Aug 19, 2008)

Be careful on the drive, Dave. 

I had a couple buddies that would never, ever go to a funeral. Perhaps it was too much of a reality check for them, causing them to face their own mortality. (I don't know, maybe the green bean casserole wasn't to their liking.) Anyway, we attend funerals to celebrate the life of a loved one, and to support and encourage those left with an empty chair at the supper table.

We'll keep you and your family in our prayers Dave.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 19, 2008)

Dave, 

Although I play a smart mouthed nut job here on CB, I really am a good Baptist boy at heart (that's "Life on the wicked wicked stage"). 

It's hard to loose family... I've lost a lot of them. Sometimes you are very close and just need the oportunity to grieve. Other times you need to be a rock for others to lean on and cry. Take time for both. Don't just assume you are ok, allow yourself to feel the loss and grieve too then you can truly support those around you. 

My prayers are with you and your family. 
Mark


----------



## philhaney (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave,

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------

